# duck/goose hunting on a boat



## Jd1peters (Feb 27, 2008)

I want to go duck/goose hunting on my boat this yr. #1 I don't have that much money to spend. #2 I know that I will need to buy my stamps and register. #3 I have a 16ft WHITE StarCraft. My question is can I realistically expect to have success from just going out anchoring and calling with no decoys. (I am going to try like he!!) I was planning on getting some corn stalks and making some sort of blind for the boat or using that camo netting they sell at Wal-Mart. Any advice or tips for a rookie?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

never say never ... i hunt alot without decoys.... with great success


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I thought about trying that netting on my boat also. I believe you have to be anchored.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

you may NOT shoot while vessel is in motion. You do not have to be anchored.( You will have to chase down crippled birds with the boat or a strong swimming dog)
Yes, you can kill ducks without using decoys.
If at all possible, serch the web and get some old olive drab camo military netting like they use to hide tanks under. The folded printed burlap will work but, you will need to tie them together to fit over your boat. The white hull will show trough the cammo, so maybe 2 layers of the burlap is in order.
The camo you chose is dictated by the surroundings you plan to hunt.So keep open mind about the time of year and where you are hunting at.


----------



## Jd1peters (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I knew you had to be anchored. I have read over the laws a few times. Thats always first when exploring new things. Are the NE Ohio lakes that you are allowed to hunt on crowded. Is there anything that I should know about or any lakes I should steer clear of?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Jd1peters said:


> Thanks for the help. I knew you had to be anchored. I have read over the laws a few times. Thats always first when exploring new things. Are the NE Ohio lakes that you are allowed to hunt on crowded. Is there anything that I should know about or any lakes I should steer clear of?


You dont have to be anchored! you can have your boat in motion as long as it was done by hand, not a boat motor or sail, which means you can paddle to a flock of geese or ducks and water swat em! (not ethical, but leagal) you may also float down rivers and streams and jump shoot waterfowl. Which is very popular in alot of areas, i dont much because i like killing waterfowl over decoys.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Jd1peters said:


> Thanks for the help. I knew you had to be anchored. I have read over the laws a few times. Thats always first when exploring new things. Are the NE Ohio lakes that you are allowed to hunt on crowded. Is there anything that I should know about or any lakes I should steer clear of?


you can not anchored on private property with out permission


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

technically on a lake like Mosquito- your wake must be gone (after moving with an engine) before you can shoot.

jdipeters- when going to your lake- watch the flight path of the birds... maybe they fly close to particular points or rest in certain bays.. If I didn't have decoys I would try and setup along some sort of known flyway or bay, etc... 
your best bet may be to try and find swamps or creeks in your area that you can just walk and do some jump shooting. 

you could buy cabela's hot deal duck decoys for like $40 a dozen... at least that would get you out there!

good luck.


----------

